# Trollin motor ?



## scbassman28 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 55lb thrust on my 1648 Grizzly. This should be plenty of trolling motor for this boat. But it seems like I am not getting all the power out of it. The battery is in the back of my boat and the trolling motor is on the front. I am thinking that my wires are not thick enough. If I move my battery up to the front, will this solve this problem?


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 8, 2008)

What gauge wire are you using? Is the battery old or new?


----------



## scbassman28 (Jul 8, 2008)

New battery. Not sure on the wire. It is a little bit smaller than the wire that came on the trolling motor.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2008)

It needs to be at least the same size as what came on the motor. Larger would be even better.

Moving the battery to the front or increasing the size of your wire leads should fix it if voltage drop is the problem.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 8, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> It needs to be at least the same size as what came on the motor. Larger would be even better.
> 
> Moving the battery to the front or increasing the size of your wire leads should fix it if voltage drop is the problem.




Concur. 6 ga. is the norm for tm/batt leads isn't it?


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jul 8, 2008)

When I get to the tm I was planning on using 6 ga. Unfortunatley the only 6ga wire I've found is Jumper Cables :| Anyone know if that could be rigged??


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2008)

Anything can be rigged. :lol: 

I doubt that jumper cables wires would be long enough.

Any idea how many amps that motor draws? You may be able to get by with something smaller than 6 gauge.


----------



## scbassman28 (Jul 8, 2008)

My depth finder has a voltage meter on it and says 12.9 most of the time.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2008)

Amperage & voltage are two different things.

It may say on your tm somewhere.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think that motor pulls around 40 amps, maybe closer to 45. What run length is it? My 40 pound troller has 8 gauge on the leads, and we are putting 6 gauge for the 8 foot run. If it was much longer than that, I would go with 4 gauge. 

Go here, and plug in the information. The amp draw of the trolling motor, the run length, the voltage etc. Then, hit calculate, and it will tell you the percentage of amperage drop. You want to get below 3%. If you are above 3%, change the wire gauge and hit calculate again. Keep changing until you get under 3%, and once you are, that will tell you what gauge you need.


----------



## Sounds Good (Jul 10, 2008)

You can get 6 gauge wire at Lowes or HD in the electrical section. Just tell em how long you want it and they'll cut it for you. I got 40 feet of it for around $60 a few weeks ago at Lowes.


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jul 10, 2008)

does it matter if its copper or not??


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely.

You either want stranded copper or stranded "tinned" copper wiring.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 10, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I think that motor pulls around 40 amps, maybe closer to 45. What run length is it? My 40 pound troller has 8 gauge on the leads, and we are putting 6 gauge for the 8 foot run. If it was much longer than that, I would go with 4 gauge.
> 
> Go here, and plug in the information. The amp draw of the trolling motor, the run length, the voltage etc. Then, hit calculate, and it will tell you the percentage of amperage drop. You want to get below 3%. If you are above 3%, change the wire gauge and hit calculate again. Keep changing until you get under 3%, and once you are, that will tell you what gauge you need.




did you mean to put a link in this post?


----------



## Popeye (Jul 13, 2008)

Nickk said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that motor pulls around 40 amps, maybe closer to 45. What run length is it? My 40 pound troller has 8 gauge on the leads, and we are putting 6 gauge for the 8 foot run. If it was much longer than that, I would go with 4 gauge.
> ...



That bassboy, always kidding around and teasing us. :lol:


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 13, 2008)

I would get the copper stranded 6 gauge thhn wire. Good up to 60 amps. If you go with a tin coated you would have to use nolox to prevent corrosion. Definately use copper. More expensive but less hassle in the long run.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Da**it. I forgot the link AGAIN. I am known for that on a couple of boards.... Kicking myself about now.

Anyway, here it is. 

https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Store/Tab.aspx?tabid=2


----------



## Popeye (Jul 14, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> I would get the copper stranded 6 gauge thhn wire. Good up to 60 amps. If you go with a tin coated you would have to use nolox to prevent corrosion. Definately use copper. More expensive but less hassle in the long run.



I think you're thinking of aluminum needing Nolox. Tinned wire is copper wire, it just has a coating of tin on it for maximum protection against corrosion and electrolysis. It also makes soldering easier as tin is a major part of solder.


----------

